
Ancient Rome’s Collapse Is Written into Arctic Ice - qiqing
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/scientists-reclaim-the-long-lost-economic-history-of-rome/560339/?single_page=true
======
Nomentatus
Um, not entirely new. At least a couple decades back I read that there was a
layer of soot deposited as soon as the Ancient Greeks discovered how to
smelt/extract silver from local ore. They consumed vast forests doing just
that, and the deposit could be read in Greenland's ice. Athen's Golden Age was
at its base an economic change, they were crazy rich from all that silver, and
their Owl coinage was very popular.

